# De-wormer for discus



## virtualquan (Mar 16, 2012)

Where could I find a de-wormer medication in the lower mainland (metronidazole or levemisole) for discus fish??

My 4.5" discus is becoming skinner. Its forehead is getting thinner. It still eats and swims actively. I have prozipro which I think is for treating externally. I need medication for treating internal parasites/worm for discus.

Thanks


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Taking some advice from the senior discus people here, i in the past purchased 'Kusuri' wormer plus from a UK site called Plymouth Discus | Fish For Sale | Dry Goods For Sale They are reliable, carry tons of products specializing in discus care,ship out quickly(bonus here) and would recommend them highly.Treatments are easy to use and there is various quantity you can purchase, also safe to use with other fish.Very good results i must say too. I have some left that i don't use, your welcome to have  should be enough for two uses.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Prazipro is a medication for internal as well as external parasites. Hikari Liquid Prazipro - 4oz.

Kusuri is also very good, but I don't believe it is as broad spectrum as Prazipro. I have both and have used both with equally good results.


----------



## virtualquan (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks Luke78 and 2wheelsx2. I just pmed you Luke78

I went to KingEd and bought Prazipro as suggested. It's similar to the one 2wheelsx2 posteed

Regarding the use of these products, the more I research the more I get confused. What are the differences between products like fenbendazole/metronidazole and prazipro/levemisole? People suggest that fenbendazle/levemisole are de-wormers for internal worms and Metronidazole/prazipro are for external worms (flatworm, tapeworms...). Some says treatments with prazipole then levemilose should be done on juvenile discuss and repeated every few months. 

Anyone has experience using these products previously?? Your opinions are very appreciated. 

This discus I got from a friend for free is a wild discus. It was bullied by other discuses and I guessed it was stressed and stunted. It's very skinny but eats and swims well. I hope I can cure it.


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

virtualquan said:


> Thanks Luke78 and 2wheelsx2. I just pmed you Luke78
> 
> I went to KingEd and bought Prazipro as suggested. It's similar to the one 2wheelsx2 posteed
> 
> ...


To simplify things I classify internal parasites into three groups with each group requiring a different treatment...

1. Tapeworms. Praziquantel (Prazipro) is extremely effective against them. 
2. Round worms. This includes capillaria, camallanus, and a bunch of other nematodes. These are commonly treated with Flubendazole (Kusuri wormer plus) or Levamisole. 
3. Protozoans. This includes parasites such as Hexamita. These can be treated with Metronidazole.

Certain medications such as Prazipro and Kusuri Wormer Plus are also effective against some external parasites.

Unless you have a microscope and know what to look for you are mostly guessing as to what is wrong with you fish. That is why many people use a "shotgun" treatment to cover all of the possibilities.

I hope this info helps.


----------



## virtualquan (Mar 16, 2012)

Canadian_Aqua_Farm said:


> To simplify things I classify internal parasites into three groups with each group requiring a different treatment...
> 
> 1. Tapeworms. Praziquantel (Prazipro) is extremely effective against them.
> 2. Round worms. This includes capillaria, camallanus, and a bunch of other nematodes. These are commonly treated with Flubendazole (Kusuri wormer plus) or Levamisole.
> ...


You mentioned "shotgun" treatment. Does it mean treating with Prazipro, Levamisole, and Metronidazole? What order should I follow?? How much time is should I wait between each treatment.

Thanks


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

virtualquan said:


> You mentioned "shotgun" treatment. Does it mean treating with Prazipro, Levamisole, and Metronidazole? What order should I follow?? How much time is should I wait between each treatment.
> 
> Thanks


Yes, that is exactly right you can use all three consecutively. There is no particular order. Just do a big water change inbetween each treatment to remove the old medication before moving on to the next.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

You can sometimes tell by the poo. If the poo is fat, thin, fst thin..and yellow streaking it usually is capillaria. That definitely makes them get a skinny forehead and usually what gets the wilds. 
Prazzi pro for a good effect needs a double dosage for discus. If it'd tapeworm within 12 hours you'd see a Tom of white tapeworms all hanging out like macramé. But not likely tapeworm if thinning of the end. 
Metronidazole is when they stop eating, stressed and white poo. Not to be confused with dumping their stomach lining. 
I'd go with kusori or levimasole.


----------



## virtualquan (Mar 16, 2012)

Thank you all for the useful information and good advices. 

I'll go with Prazzi pro first then kusori . Hopefully this fish will be cured.

By the way, is there any fish store selling kusori and levimasole in the Lower Mainland?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

virtualquan said:


> Thank you all for the useful information and good advices.
> 
> I'll go with Prazzi pro first then kusori . Hopefully this fish will be cured.
> 
> By the way, is there any fish store selling kusori and levimasole in the Lower Mainland?


No one sells Kusuri, but Canadian Aquatics (Patrick and Charles) sell Levamisole HCl.


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Keep us posted on how everything turns out,glad some of us here can help in some way or another.


----------



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

Canadian_Aqua_Farm said:


> Yes, that is exactly right you can use all three consecutively. There is no particular order. Just do a big water change inbetween each treatment to remove the old medication before moving on to the next.[/QUOTE
> Hi Rick, I have heard of some breeders using " Droncit ", a prescription wormer primarily used for tapeworms in cats and dogs. The single ingredient is praziquantel. Have you ever used this ?


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

guppygeorge said:


> Canadian_Aqua_Farm said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, that is exactly right you can use all three consecutively. There is no particular order. Just do a big water change inbetween each treatment to remove the old medication before moving on to the next.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------

